# The Grudge (Kayako) Croaking Sound Effects



## JohnnyD97

I don't know of any compilations. It is pretty creepy though! If you're still looking for it I can go through the Grudges and Ju-Ons I have to see if I can isolate a couple of pieces and put together a loop with some of the software I have. I'll need some more info from you before I start on it to really get an idea of what you are looking for. Let me know.


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a page with a couple of clips of the sound. They're taken from the DVD so there is also other sounds and music included:

The Grudge sound clips - Movie Sound Clips


----------



## red chaos489

ha ha its tyler


----------



## colmmoo

You know you can just record yourself. Didn't you ever make that croaking noise that sounds like a creeking door at the back of your mouth when you were a kid? : )


----------

